# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  remounten einer Partition (rw,ro-Modi)

## pitu

Manchmal stößt man bei Linux so wie bei jedem anderen Serverbetriebssystem auch mal auf Probleme, die man nur im "Wartungsmodus" beheben kann, sozusagen.

Dieser Wartungsmodus beinhaltet oft, das Festplatten nur lesbar (ro = read only) im Dateisystem eingebunden sind.

Um Arbeiten ausführen zu können muss man diese Systeme daher erst beschreibbar (rw = read/write) machen, und möglichst nach getaner Arbeit wieder in den "nur Lese"-Zustand zurückbringen.

Dies alles funktioniert mit der Option *remount* des mount-befehls:

ro->rw


```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

Mit diesem Befehl wurde die Option ro vom Wurzelverzeichniss "/" auf rw gesetzt. Die Partition, die "/" enthält ist nun beschreibbar in das System eingebunden. Falls weitere Dateisysteme eingebunden sind, zum Beispiel: liegt ein /var auf einer eigenen Partition, ist es natürlich immer noch nicht beschreibbar, obwohl das Schreiben im Wurzelverzeichniss gesetzt wurde.

rw->ro


```
mount -o remount,ro /
```

Mit diesem Befehl wird wieder auf "nur Lesen" zurückgesetzt.

Danach kann man nun den Rechner gefahrlos neu booten und im normalen Modus benutzen. Je nach dem, wie man das System gestartet hat, emfielt es sich, vor dem Neustart ein 


```
sync
```

auszuführen. Da unter Umständen das benutzte "Rettungssystem" sich "sofort", also wirklich SOFORT beendet, werden eventuell sich noch im Buffer des Kernel befindliche Schreiboperationen nicht mehr ausgeführt. "sync" sorgt dafür, dass dies sofort geschieht.

----------

